# EC Glide prop for 30suzuki



## scissorhands

Just wondering who out there has a Glide with a 30 suzuki and what prop are you running?


----------



## el9surf

If you find out please let me know, along with speed. Thanks!


----------



## scissorhands

el9surf said:


> If you find out please let me know, along with speed. Thanks!


Im running a 13 (no cup) right now, no markings on it. Fastest that prop pushed the boat so far is 31-32mph. with 2 guys. I going to try a sra12, Im looking for better shallow water performance.


----------



## scissorhands

Scratch that SRA12, They don't make one for the suzuki. Went with REB3. I'll post my finding after I run it.


----------



## scissorhands

Ran the powerTech SCB312 yesterday. Top speed 30mph. Cool thing....I now can be jacked up all the way and trimmed out and still get on plane. More testing to come. I have a REB312 coming and we will see how that will do.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scissorhands said:


> Ran the powerTech SCB312 yesterday. Top speed 30mph. Cool thing....I now can be jacked up all the way and trimmed out and still get on plane. More testing to come. I have a REB312 coming and we will see how that will do.


Did your motor have any prop chatter at idle speed with the SCB3?


----------



## scissorhands

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Did your motor have any prop chatter at idle speed with the SCB3?


no chatter


----------



## el9surf

Thanks for the updates. Let me know what you settle on. Where are you located? Do you have a jack plate on your glide?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scissorhands said:


> no chatter


 I waited 8 weeks on a SCB3 12P before giving up.


----------



## scissorhands

el9surf said:


> Thanks for the updates. Let me know what you settle on. Where are you located? Do you have a jack plate on your glide?


No problem, the reb312 came in yesterday, gonna run it tonight. I'm located in Bayou Vista (Galveston, Tx) and I do have a jackplate on the glide.


----------



## el9surf

scissorhands said:


> No problem, the reb312 came in yesterday, gonna run it tonight. I'm located in Bayou Vista (Galveston, Tx) and I do have a jackplate on the glide.


I will send you a pm. I have a similar boat and have some questions for you.


----------



## scissorhands

Ran the reb3 12 pitch on the glide tonight. I wasn't happy with the performance, it really like to blow out. Looks like the scb 12 pitch is the one for now


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scissorhands said:


> Ran the reb3 12 pitch on the glide tonight. I wasn't happy with the performance, it really like to blow out. Looks like the scb 12 pitch is the one for now


Thanks for the update. Was there a difference in hole shot?


----------



## scissorhands

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Thanks for the update. Was there a difference in hole shot?


for me , when I have the motor jacked up and try to get on plane, the reb3 12 pitch would blow out. The scb3 12 pitch seemed to have better grip.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scissorhands said:


> for me , when I have the motor jacked up and try to get on plane, the reb3 12 pitch would blow out. The scb3 12 pitch seemed to have better grip.


How long did you wait after ordering the scb3? Powertech seemed to shy away from talking about the scb prop and they kept telling me they didn't have them available.


----------



## scissorhands

RunningOnEmpty said:


> How long did you wait after ordering the scb3? Powertech seemed to shy away from talking about the scb prop and they kept telling me they didn't have them available.


When I called them to order a prop, they recommended the REB3, so I went with that. BUT! When I got the box it said REB on the packaging but the prop inside was the SCB3.
I called them and told them and they sent me out a REB. After running both, I decided the SCB was a better fit for my boat. This was all within the last week


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scissorhands said:


> When I called them to order a prop, they recommended the REB3, so I went with that. BUT! When I got the box it said REB on the packaging but the prop inside was the SCB3.
> I called them and told them and they sent me out a REB. After running both, I decided the SCB was a better fit for my boat. This was all within the last week


Maybe you got my prop LOL


----------



## scissorhands

Boat is running good with the new prop, but I keep dragging my skeg and the motor ends up bogging down when in super shallow water(3-6" soft to medium mud). Good news is, after I get stuck, the boat floats. Looks like its time to raise the motor a bolt hole.


----------



## GatorFan321

scissorhands said:


> Boat is running good with the new prop, but I keep dragging my skeg and the motor ends up bogging down when in super shallow water(3-6" soft to medium mud). Good news is, after I get stuck, the boat floats. Looks like its time to raise the motor a bolt hole.


Thats with the SCB3?


----------



## scissorhands

GatorFan321 said:


> Thats with the SCB3?


yes sir, scb3 12 pitch


----------



## GatorFan321

scissorhands said:


> yes sir, scb3 12 pitch


Thanks. Im pretty sure thats the first prop Im gonna try on my Suzuki on my ShadowCast.


----------



## JohnG

scissorhands said:


> yes sir, scb3 12 pitch


I put the same prop on my Suzuki 30 on my glide. I made the mistake of raising the motor two holes at the same time (I know I know) and now there is nothing from 1/2 throttle to full. No more rpm’s or speed.. I’m assuming I went up to high and the prop isn’t getting enough clean water to grip. Just curious how yours reacted when you raised yours?


----------



## scissorhands

JohnG said:


> I put the same prop on my Suzuki 30 on my glide. I made the mistake of raising the motor two holes at the same time (I know I know) and now there is nothing from 1/2 throttle to full. No more rpm’s or speed.. I’m assuming I went up to high and the prop isn’t getting enough clean water to grip. Just curious how yours reacted when you raised yours?


John,
If my memory is correct, I believe the tip of the nose cone is slightly above the bottom of the skiff when I am jacked all the way up


----------



## LowCo18

Came across this thread and I need help being schooled on props. I have a Glide I will be picking up in a few weeks and I want to begin looking at different prop options. I care more about hole shot and no slippage when turning than top end speed. I want to be able to get on plane quickly with my jack plate all the way up. That being said, I see PT makes a 4 blade but I'm not sure if it fits the zuke 30 and there website leaves that info out (I know I just need to call them). Will the 4 blade (being that its compatible) make a noticeable difference? Should I go with something cupped? Or, should I just go with the SCB312 and call it a day? TIA for any help.


----------

